# What should we do? Puppy or 8 month old?



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

Need some advice...we are in the begining stages of getting some animals, we will start with a few goats and chickens and need to get a dog or 2 for protection. We are renting a place while we prepare our property for animals and (fencing, water, etc) and begin to build our home. The goats and chickens will start off here at the rental property but will eventually move to the other property once things are in place for their care. 
We are not sure what route makes the most sense? Should we start with pups and raise them with the animals we want them to protect or chance it with an older dog who is still immature but that has been raised with goats? 
All feed back is appreciated!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

If it were me, I would go with the older dog as long as its been living with the animals you intend to keep.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

JasoninMN said:


> If it were me, I would go with the older dog as long as its been living with the animals you intend to keep.


Thanks Jason. We will probably purchase the older dog along with 3-4 of the goats it has been raised with in an attempt to have a smooth transition. This may seem like a stupid question BUT Do you think it is inappropriate to ask if we can have the dog checked out by a vet prior to purchasing?
When I asked about it's parents the Mother dog died from a possible snake bite and not sure where the father dog is...there is a litter mate that also looks VERY thin so I am a little concerned about its health.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

jenG said:


> Thanks Jason. We will probably purchase the older dog along with 3-4 of the goats it has been raised with in an attempt to have a smooth transition. This may seem like a stupid question BUT Do you think it is inappropriate to ask if we can have the dog checked out by a vet prior to purchasing?
> When I asked about it's parents the Mother dog died from a possible snake bite and not sure where the father dog is...there is a litter mate that also looks VERY thin so I am a little concerned about its health.


I would have the dog checked, absolutely ( and the goats as well...... Or, quarantine to safe guard what you already have..) ........ Just my 2 cents, wich is worth dang little these days


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

First thing you should do is take a good look to see if you really need a LGD.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

what breed is this? A furry one like a pyranees or a smoother coated one like an Anatolian? The reason I ask is that the dog that looks thin to you may be perfectly normal. These giant breeds should be kept quite lean. Seeing ribs is pretty acceptable. Seeing hip bones poking out along with a dry coat is not normal.

More on the father. They don't know where he is? Do they know WHAT he is for sure? I would be a little skeptical of this. People often try to pass off mixed breeds as pure LGD breeds. A mix of LGD breeds is fine but a mix of LGD with non LGD is bad news. 

Personally, I think I'd pass on this dog. The unthrifty look of the older pup along with unknown location of the parents makes me think this is a less-than-caring breeder. The pup probably was not socialized with humans properly either. I think since you don't need a LGD right away, I'd shop around a little more and pick a better breeder.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I like puppies, and I like working with young dogs to get them good at their job. I am always leary of young (6-12mo) dogs that have been "started" by someone else. If it was a dog like a hunting dog or a performance dog where you could set up a situation, to see what it was, that would be one thing. I would be leary of picking up a young (or old) LGD from some one unless I knew the dog and owners very well.

As far as a skinny dog goes, I find that most people are apalled at what I consider a healthy dog to be. I WANT to see or be able to feel ribs (long haird dog) and there should be a deffinate changefrom the back of the ribs to the hips.

Jim


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent feed back thank you very much. 
Here are some other details on these pups. There were 4 dogs said to be Great Pyrenees and Anatolian mixed they all had a smoother coat and were very energetic and happy to have some attention. They are keeping 2 one of the litter a male and the Aunt dog to this litter. They said the litter's father belonged to the inlaws of their son. 
They were all penned in an area about an acre or a bit larger with 8-10 goats. The owners are only there on the weekend and live out of state during the week. They said they have someone who comes and checks on them daily... I will try and up load a pic.


----------

